# L200 Green Phantom



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

Meet Ace! Got him yesterday!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ace is beautiful! That's a nice pickup.


----------



## rushb17 (Dec 24, 2015)

cool what kind of pleco is that i have a rubber lip that looks similar but im lovin the greenish tone


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow, gorgeous green! How big is he?


----------



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

Hes a L200 Green Phantom Pleco. Hes only 2 inches.


----------

